# weirdness in australia



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

August 13, 2005 Melbourne, Australia -
Unusual, bloodless mutilations of animals is a worldwide phenomenon. The types of animals range from cows and horses to smaller domestic animals such as pigs, goats, sheep, rabbits and even wild animals such as deer and elk. Then there are the terrible cases of pet dogs and cats being found cut in half or beheaded or paws cut off and skinned * all without blood or signs of struggle at the scene where found. Recently half cats by the dozens have been reported again in the Seattle, Washington, region and Dallas, Texas. In Seattle authorities there dismissed them as coyote kills. 
Now this week comes more mutilated cat news from Dallas. Between February and July, there have been seven dead and bloodlessly cut up cats found on lawns and reported to police. A 2-year-old feline was found cut in pieces in the Northaven Park area of northwest Dallas in March. A Dallas police spokesperson told reporters, "The detectives don't know who or what caused the injuries." But Dallas animal services * like authorities in the Seattle region * say it's probably the work of coyotes.

But local residents don't agree. The Dallas Morning News interviewed 73-year-old Caroline Swann, a retired junior high science teacher living in Lake Highlands in Dallas. In June she found parts of a cat on her lawn. No blood. Then two days later, there were more cat parts in exactly the same spot in her yard. Based on the physical evidence, Mrs. Swann thinks the parts were from two different cats. About the police explanation that the cut up cats were left by coyotes, she told the newspaper reporter, "I've lived in this house for 44 years and haven't seen a coyote in twenty years. I know the police were trying to say things that would allay fears, but I looked at it from a scientific standpoint.

In another July 23rd cat kill in Far North Dallas, a resident found part of her 12-year-old cat on the front yard. The owner told the News, "The veterinarian said this was done by a human. there was no blood where we found her. People who do this, there's no telling what they're capable of. It's very, very sick and scary."

Those same words could be applied to another sliced up animal mystery in the Southern Hemisphere. Forty-five minutes by car northeast of downtown Melbourne, Australia, is the Yarrambat Golf Course. For the past two months, Something horrible has been happening there to kangaroos on the neat, green grass. And yet, no one at the Royal Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals was contacted until Tuesday, August 9. What the RSPCA heard this week is so baffling, so unprecedented, that authorities are at a loss to explain what's happened. Groundkeepers in the early mornings of twelve different days, have found kangaroos dead and decapitated * their heads cut off. Yet, no blood and no signs of struggle in the well-kept grass.


----------

